# Underappreciated instruments



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I nominate these 3:

*Viola*

I'm not even talking about the viola being the butt of jokes, rather the lack of extended solo repertoire for this rich and beautifully expressive instrument. Its mid range contains a range of expression that the cello and violin, who steal all the spotlight, lack. Even the beautiful high range of the cello doesn't replace the viola's robust intrinsic timbral quality. Certainly, Hindemith contributed a lot to the scarce repertoire by being a violist himself, and you have the occasional concerti like Bartok or Harold in Italy, but overall the viola is still underrepresented and underutilized.

I've always found it mildly intriguing that Shostakovich decided to write a viola sonata on his deathbed, out of all the things he could've chosen. While I personally think it's often a fallacious way of thinking to attach extra-musical meaning to things by voyeuristically prying into the composers personal life, I don't think I'm going out on a limb to say that Shostakovich likely specifically wanted the timbre of the viola to convey a somber, haunting feeling as he reflected about the end of his life.






*Double Bass*

At least the bass gets the love it truly deserves in jazz. I've always been jealous of anyone who can play it even halfway decently (cello skills sadly do NOT translate to bass, contrary to what one might think ). It's one of my favorite instruments and actively seek out its repertoire, and love its unique earthy timbre and has a beautiful sound in every single part of its range.

I do understand the practical considerations and hindrances when it comes to writing bass repertoire, namely that it's hard to make the sound project well. Naturally this is because of its range as well as it's construction from being a member of the viol family (the obsolete viola da gamba suffered from the same projection issues too). And then there are issues of maintaining registral balance. However, composers have demonstrated ways of working around it effectively and with enough industry and imagination, a good enough composer can overcome these hurdles.

For example, Kalevi Aho takes an outside-the-box approach to the concerto medium with these considerations in mind. Instead of making the double bass a virtuosic spotlight instrument as one typically does for concertos, he utilizes it as a textural enhancer in a strikingly brilliant way:






At the same time though, it's perfectly possible to use the bass as a conventional concerto instrument as well, like Walter Ross skillfully demonstrates here:






*Harpsichord*

It doesn't take a genius to figure out why the harpsichord fell out of favour to the piano and why modern composers don't use it. I'm not going to state the obvious advantages the piano has over the harpsichord as they speak for themselves. It has built up the connotation of being a vestige of the Baroque era and whenever it's used, composer likely fear it's going to impart an anachronistic flavor that sticks out like a sore thumb. I think much differently! I believe it's a legit instrument that has every reason to be revived, and its shimmery, metallic crystal clear timbre is wonderful. I love how it borders on sounding electronic, surreal and computer generated. I've only heard it used in modern music once, by De Falla, and he proves that you can use it in modern music just fine:






What are your opinions? What do you think are underrated instruments that deserve more repertoire and time in the spotlight? (And I'd prefer if we refrained from arguing if they are objectively or subjectively so...)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Underrated for me would be textures created by instruments here. Ethnic instruments, ethnic percussion, guitar, woodwinds, production-based choir:

*0:15*





Starting* 0:58*





My overall favorite texture on Earth is the choir and drums at *1:21* :angel:

Overrated for me is the typical orchestra and chamber sound, harsh and exacting. But I wouldn't mind symphonies and chamber music using better instruments: I imagine some really epic symphonies having eclectic use of strings, brass, and ethnic instruments. Something like Dvorak's 9th sounding like World of Warcraft, _The New Wow Symphony _lol.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I nominate these three.

*Timpani*, it is not just a percussion instrument. Imagination all the crescendos and finales without it. Here are Classical concertos for the timpani, a great instrument in every way.





*Trombone*, an instrument that is much warmer than the trumpet and also on par with the horn. Mozart seldom used it but when he did, it was an epiphany. The first great composer to use the trombone in a symphony orchestra was of course Beethoven in his symphonies no.5, no.6 and no.9.









And if you are wondering about the sackbut:





*Oboe da caccia*, thanks to the historically informed performance practice and musicologists and performers alike, this wonderful instrument is now brought back almost synonymous with Bach's music.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I nominate the instruments in this video:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Triangle






Table






Stones






Anus


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Agree with those three absolutely. The viola has a wonderful sound and it's unfortunate there aren't more concertos or solo works for it. The harpsichord especially is underrated given that much harpsichord music is played on the piano nowadays but I'd almost always prefer to hear the keyboard works of Handel and Bach played on a harpsichord.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Mandryka got mine: triangle. A lot of people, musicians and audience alike, seem to think that anyone can play triangle, it's so simple - what's the problem? But it takes real skill and effort to pull the best sound out of that piece of metal. Having the right combination of triangle and beater is an expensive hobby. There are some parts that are extremely tricky to play and require the utmost sensitivity from the player. I've played triangle for decades - I have my own assortment of beaters, hangers, and several instruments. My old Abel is still my favorite. It's surprising how many works there are where almost the only percussion in the whole work is triangle: Beethoven 9, Dvorak 9 (that part's hard!), Raff 5, Liszt 1st piano concerto, Brahms 4th. A lot of percussionists want to play more important parts and hand off the triangle to a lower ranked player. But one of the most enjoyable works to play triangle on is Scheherazade. Then there's pops concerts with a western theme and the conductor wants a huge triangle - like The Real McCoys. Come an' get it! Found that one in a junk yard.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Triangle
> 
> Table
> 
> ...


Yes, I forgot. Why of course, anything can be musical instruments to make classical music.

*Instrument: water*

_Water Concerto_ (I was practicing yesterday when I was having a bath)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Theorbo gets my vote


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I could even mention just one

The Fingerboard Continuum made by Haken sound (and synthesizers in general).




Such an amazing instrument. Even in the hands of a beginner it sounds incredible. And for how many instruments you could say that?

Here connected to a keyboard to have both the normal possibilities of the piano and the microtonal inflections of the fingerboard:




 I'd love to see some classical composer making music for it, or even better for a group of many Continuums. Unlimited sounds, the expressivity of a wind instrument or a violin with the polyphony of a keyboard with the possibility to play microtonal music or just slidings, bendings like on a guitar but with many notes at once.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I nominate uilleann pipes. In the right hands they are very expressive, with an almost-vocal quality.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Clavichord, viola and bassoon.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Lautenwerck


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Almost any percussion.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

All brass instruments *if* performed by the mighty CSO brass section!

On their own, I have never thought about this. Interesting question. I would probably go with flute and trumpet. Both have a cheerful sound.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

The first ones I thought of were the Bassoon and the timpani.

As was mentioned a few posts ago , percussion is often forgotten ... I saw someone explaining, live, how to play the timpani once. Very , very interesting!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

There is a worldwide shortage of bassoonists. If you are a musician and aspire to play professionally for a living switch to the bassoon.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Viola, for sure. Mellow, responsive, subtle.
And cor anglais. Probably for much the same qualities. 
And dare I put in a good word for the vibraphone? No? Just me then.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Viola, for sure. Mellow, responsive, subtle.
> And cor anglais. Probably for much the same qualities.
> And dare I put in a good word for the vibraphone? No? Just me then.


I love the vibraphone too


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

The viola might just be my favourite instrument of the standard ones - though there are many, of course. I certainly prefer it over the cello! When a viola is played well, its earthy and warm timbre is like a comforting balm to my ears. People often complain that there is not enough repertoire for it, but I think they just haven't explored enough... Just because there isn't a Beethoven concerto for it doensn't mean there isn't a lot of great music available.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

norman bates said:


> I love the vibraphone too


Hooray!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Janspe said:


> The viola might just be my favourite instrument of the standard ones - though there are many, of course. I certainly prefer it over the cello! When a viola is played well, its earthy and warm timbre is like a comforting balm to my ears. People often complain that there is not enough repertoire for it, but I think they just haven't explored enough... Just because there isn't a Beethoven concerto for it doensn't mean there isn't a lot of great music available.


The viola is very big in recent music, because composers have been impressed by the complex overtones. There's a lot of music, music of it solo viola.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

This is what opened my ears up to the viola several years ago. This is beautiful:


----------

